# Porter Cable 690



## PeterLowes (Mar 3, 2005)

I have a Porter Cable 690 that I want to use with the Edge Guide, however I have mislaid the screws that clamp the edge guide rods to the base. I have tried to determine the size and threads of the screws, non that I can find seem to fit correctly, I even sent an e-mail to Porter Cable support who answered they did not have access to such engineering details, Can anyone tell me the size,thread Metric or Imperial. Thanks in advance

Peter Lowes


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Can't help you with your thread size Peter, but I can welcome you to the forums.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Peter

The screws are 10-24 x 5/8" Phil.Pan head screws  (10-24 = 3/16 coarse thread )

=======



PeterLowes said:


> I have a Porter Cable 690 that I want to use with the Edge Guide, however I have mislaid the screws that clamp the edge guide rods to the base. I have tried to determine the size and threads of the screws, non that I can find seem to fit correctly, I even sent an e-mail to Porter Cable support who answered they did not have access to such engineering details, Can anyone tell me the size,thread Metric or Imperial. Thanks in advance
> 
> Peter Lowes


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm always losing them on job sites, I buy extras now and keep them in the shop. Pretty sure any hardware and Lumb yd. carries them.


----------

